# ECRL U18/19 (2003)?



## soccer5210 (Apr 26, 2020)

Is the ECRL next year only going up to the u17 (2004) age group?  Both Slammers and Blues have their coach lists up and I noticed that neither one shows an ECRL team at the u18/19 age group.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 26, 2020)

[QUOTE="soccer5210, post: 321223, member: 31"
Is the ECRL next year only going up to the u17 (2004) age group?  Both Slammers and Blues have their coach lists up and I noticed that neither one shows an ECRL team at the u18/19 age group.
[/QUOTE]
There are NO ECRL teams at the u18/19 age group. Go to the regular league ECNL standings. Look for the composite team. Many clubs have a u18/19 regular ECNL team AND a U18/19 Composite team in the regular ECNL standtings


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 27, 2020)

As like other people have stated, U18-19 age group also has a “composite” team which is the B of the age group.....It is the ECRL team by a different name as ECRL did not exist when Composite was added......


----------



## TigresFan (May 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> [QUOTE="soccer5210, post: 321223, member: 31"
> Is the ECRL next year only going up to the u17 (2004) age group?  Both Slammers and Blues have their coach lists up and I noticed that neither one shows an ECRL team at the u18/19 age group.


There are NO ECRL teams at the u18/19 age group. Go to the regular league ECNL standings. Look for the composite team. Many clubs have a u18/19 regular ECNL team AND a U18/19 Composite team in the regular ECNL standtings
[/QUOTE]
Girls Strikers posted on Instagram an 03 ECRL team, 02/03 ECNL team, and 02/03 ECNL composite team. I haven’t seen this for any other Clubs. Is this correct?


----------



## Sandypk (May 16, 2020)

TigresFan said:


> There are NO ECRL teams at the u18/19 age group. Go to the regular league ECNL standings. Look for the composite team. Many clubs have a u18/19 regular ECNL team AND a U18/19 Composite team in the regular ECNL standtings


Girls Strikers posted on Instagram an 03 ECRL team, 02/03 ECNL team, and 02/03 ECNL composite team. I haven’t seen this for any other Clubs. Is this correct?
[/QUOTE]
This seems so confusing to me....ECRL, ECNL, ECNL Composite...will all ECNL clubs have 3 teams for one age group.


----------



## JPS (May 16, 2020)

soccer5210 said:


> Is the ECRL next year only going up to the u17 (2004) age group?  Both Slammers and Blues have their coach lists up and I noticed that neither one shows an ECRL team at the u18/19 age group.


I heard they approved the 02/03 ECRL.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 16, 2020)

JPS said:


> I heard they approved the 02/03 ECRL.


Interesting as that would be the third string team as there is already U18/19 Composite which is for the second teams at the age group like Ecrl........


----------



## JPS (May 16, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Interesting as that would be the third string team as there is already U18/19 Composite which is for the second teams at the age group like Ecrl........


Not all clubs have the ECNL or composite


----------



## Speed (May 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> [QUOTE="soccer5210, post: 321223, member: 31"
> Is the ECRL next year only going up to the u17 (2004) age group?  Both Slammers and Blues have their coach lists up and I noticed that neither one shows an ECRL team at the u18/19 age group.


There are NO ECRL teams at the u18/19 age group. Go to the regular league ECNL standings. Look for the composite team. Many clubs have a u18/19 regular ECNL team AND a U18/19 Composite team in the regular ECNL standtings
[/QUOTE]
If you look at the slammers page I think there is a composite team. Its not listed as such but its a 18/19 and I think there is an error next to the coach name Raul...It says RA but maybe its supposed to say RL. I know that particular team last year played RL


----------

